# clutch judder



## nobbys (Sep 9, 2008)

just read in mmm we will be contacting our customers who have trouble with reverse gear on the latest ducati all customers who have contacted us will be contacted if you are not contacted in the next two weeks please call 00800 3428 0000 option 3 anyone who not logged details should also contact this no hope this helps nobbys


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

The way your posts reads you are connected with Autotrail.

Are you just quoting this article, or do you work at Autotrail? :roll:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Think he is quoting from MMM with a reference to the Fiat quote. It's just posted under Autotrail as he has one, I think. Sure he will not work for Autotrail who are based in Hull/Grimsby area when he lives in Hampshire. Anyway nobbys, thanks for info and welcome to MHF.com
Dennis


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

well done DJP, some people, some where in oxford, just like to stir it.
tomnjune


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Rather than get confused with multiple threads on the same subject, can I refer Nobbys and other reading this thread to the main one >>>>>Here<<<<<<

and I'll close this thread.

Mike (mods team)


----------

